# IBS and Hypoglycemia



## tacovilla (Oct 10, 2004)

Okay I have a real doozy here. The IBS Diet tells me to eat one way, while the Hypoglycemic Diet tells me not to eat that way. From everything I have seen they both conflict.And I'm stuck in the middle.Can anyone help me?Thanks


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Sugars should be limited in both.Apples(the one low in acid) are good.


----------



## tacovilla (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks Spas.


----------



## ackerson73 (Mar 8, 2005)

kappi030,I'm so happy to read your post, I'm having the same problem. I'm not sure yet if I have IBS, which is why I'm here doing some research. All I keep thinking is, if I do have it, what the heck am I going to eat?! I realize it's been over a month since your post - have you made any progress since then? Even if you haven't, I'd love to "talk" if you want to email me privately. If not, good luck with figuring this out. Jenackerson73###yahoo.com


----------



## 19779 (Apr 16, 2005)

This is the first time I have ever joined a support group but I couldn't believe that someone else has the same issues as me. I was just diagnosed with IBS and 6 years ago was diagnosed with hypoglycemia. ANY information on how to deal with the two together would be greatly appreciated.Thank You!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

First,Keep some food available for the low sugar time while you are outside the home.Second,learn which food are IBS friendly for you.Third,whatch what you eat before bedtime.The G.I. tract is slow at nigth.Fourth,fiber is not necessarily our friend.


----------



## 19779 (Apr 16, 2005)

Thank you for the information. It was very helpful!! I did not know that the G.I. tract is slower at night. I will try your suggestions







and hopefully I will be able to get a handle on both of these issues.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Fifth:Eat 5min. oatmeal with apple morning and nigth.


----------



## 19779 (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks Again,I will try it!


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

I changed my diet radically starting about three years ago, and one of the things I eliminated early on was wheat. I felt so much better after 2 weeks it was amazing...my blood sugar evened out so much I felt much more comfortable, slept better and longer without awakening. Just stopped the sugar last year and feel even better-- I still have IBS, yes, but the "hypoglycemia" is gone and therefore I am much more comfortable, not to mention great benefits like gums, skin etc. looking wonderful and healthy. I think hypoglycemia is a bunch of bull, frankly. Sugar is a drug and so is wheat (refined, in the huge amounts we N. Americans eat it) and a steady diet of this #### turns us all into drug addicts. Get on the meat and vegetable routine! It takes a good while to transition, but It's totally worth it.


----------



## 16156 (Apr 1, 2005)

*karoe*, it seems like you have taken two steps toward the macrobiotic diet. A tip: read about macrobiotics, take some more steps, and feel even greater. Next step would maybe be to introduce well cooked short grained brown rice to your diet and then other whole grains.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Bump


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

kappi and lileo hello and welcome to the site


----------



## firemandan (Aug 31, 2011)

yesterday i was told i have both hypoglcima and ibs i also have a issue with the 2 diets colliading with eatch other any help u guys have on this would be appreciated


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

See a dietician maybe.


----------



## alc2162 (Nov 11, 2011)

kappi030 said:


> Okay I have a real doozy here. The IBS Diet tells me to eat one way, while the Hypoglycemic Diet tells me not to eat that way. From everything I have seen they both conflict.And I'm stuck in the middle.Can anyone help me?Thanks


I too have this problem. The hypoglycemia atarted years before the IBS-D. The interesting thing is I also have 2 sisters with this same condition. I have severe low sugar which drops quickly and causes me to have seizures. I have been doing some research and think it maybe linked to the adrenal glands and a hereditary condition. We will be seeing a Dr. dealing with that in the next several months. If any one else knows anything about this please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Neal (RD) (Oct 16, 2011)

alc2162 said:


> I too have this problem. The hypoglycemia atarted years before the IBS-D. The interesting thing is I also have 2 sisters with this same condition. I have severe low sugar which drops quickly and causes me to have seizures. I have been doing some research and think it maybe linked to the adrenal glands and a hereditary condition. We will be seeing a Dr. dealing with that in the next several months. If any one else knows anything about this please let me know. Thanks!


HiJust going out on a limb here. Have you ruled out celiac disease or gluten intolerance? Hypoglycemia can occur in some celiac cases likely due to malabsorption, and improve with a gluten-free diet in these cases. Of note is that there is a sub-group of people with IBS that test negative for celiac disease (blood test and biopsy) but that still in fact have a real gluten intolerance versus actual IBS. My best 'guess' is that this is up to about 10% of people with IBS (no research data - just from my own experience). I suspect that hypoglycemia can manifest in some of these people as well. I have no idea if you fall into this grouping, but just another piece of the puzzle to consider in your situation if not considered already. There also appears to be a genetic component to celiac disease/gluten intolerance (i.e. sisters). - again, just a shot in the dark, but putting it out there. Good luck!Neal


----------

